# Signature Guitars........Would You Own One?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There's no doubt that signature guitars are very good quality instruments. There's also no doubt that they are pricey or over-priced in the minds of many guitarists. 

If money were no object would you buy a signature guitar or a very good version of the same guitar?


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

If I had the money I would definantly buy the masterbuilt tbo of john mayer, that guitar is my favorite!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes I would and I did, I have a JP7 and the price although high was in line with the standard.
Would I do it again, yes a JP6 BFR in 6 is on my radar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can't think of any signature guitars I feel the urge to go out and buy. I may buy one if it plays real nice and the price is right, but a signature guitar isn't what I'm looking for.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i owned one in the days of their glory..they are nice..but have been overpriced. but they were well built, have to give them that. i would'nt want one now mostly do to it's awfull body contour.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i own a billy joe armstrong les paul junior...i had the vos verson at twice the price and prefer the "cheaper" one...it has a really cool faux leopard skin lined case...his sig is "hidden" on the back of the headstock so that it doesn't scream sig guitar...

i also own the angus young sg with the maestro vibrato...but it's for sale as i'm chasing the newer version with the lightning bolt inlays on the neck...

even though i'm a huge hendrix fan...i wouldn't buy the fender hendrix tribute strat...to me...it's way too over-price for what is essentially a left handed strat...i've made three of my own versions by converting lefties to righties by flipping the nut and moving the strap pin...

also...my les paul standard is obviously les paul's sig guitar...

and i own a limousine black '59 double cut danelectro that is associated with jimmy page...but not a sig model per se


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I voted YES, but the only signature guitar that has ever tempted me is the Joan Jett Melody Maker, and that's not so much because of her name, but simply because it looks like a bad-ass guitar. It's not ungodly expensive to boot.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Highly unlikely. It would have to be insanely cheap and I'd have to be able to change it however I liked in order to make it my own "signature" rather than that of someone else. I just can't imagine an artist whose guitar I want.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

This is kind of a loaded question as not all signature guitars are created equal. Some are excellent quality, some are crap; some are affordable (or even cheap), while some are mind blowingly expensive. The Clapton sig strat for instance is widely considered to be one of the best guitars Fender makes (and is used by quite a few noteable players) and is priced in line with many other quality strats ... it just happens to have Eric's name on the back of the headstock. If a guitar speaks to me, I'll buy it. The name on the headstock doesn't really come into play.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

under no circumstances would I be buying something in the vein of an artist's signature guitar. the biggest reason would be that I'm not interested in owning what someone else's idea of good playability and good tone. what I mean by that is I don't want to imitate a single soul (intentionally) in search of a great sound. . . I want something that actually fits my wants and needs. second, I'm not being paid to endorse the artist in question. no I'm not being paid to endorse the brands I use in general but if I'm going to be a walking advertisement for "X" guitarist they best be paying me personally to play their sig axe. last thing is the bandwagon effect: "oh you want tot copy eric claption/dimebag darrell/kirk hammet/santana . . you're not actually any good" kind of attitude that seems to be involved with a signature artist guitar purchase IMO


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I've purchased 2 signature guitars, but neither due to the actual artist... First was a Yamaha SA503 TVL (Troy Van Leeuwen) - I didn't even know who Troy Van Leeuwen was, but the guitar had a Bigsby and 3 P90s which happened to be what I was looking for at the time (2 P90s would have been plenty actually).
The second was a EBMM JP6 with piezo... Had been looking at a EBMM Silhouette Special with piezo when the JP6 came up used, but in mint condition, on eBay so I pulled the trigger.

For the most part I wouldn't go out specifically looking to buy a guitar simply because it's a signature model. In the case of my Yamaha, they don't make a similarly equipped guitar that isn't the TVL signature model (not sure if they offer one now).

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope. It would have to be either given to me or be really cheap. I just don't want a guitar that's supposedly strongly affiliated with a particular guitarist. I'm trying to sound more like me, not anyone else.


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi
I was really interested in buying a SRV sig Strat and then almost bought a Martin Eric Clapton model...but the more I pursued it the more I started to wonder why I wanted somebody elses name on MY guitar. Now I am quite against the idea and I don't think I'd ever buy one unless it was an absolute steal money making flip of a deal.


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

I installed a nice new fender logo'd neck on my old pacifica this last weekend.. instant Leo Fender sig!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some interesting comments here. I have my Heritage Gary Moore, which I think I will always have simply becuase its the best sounding guitar I have ever had. But I have also had the Jeff Beck and Clapton strats. I never really even thought about the names on them, just that they were great guitars. Never came into play as to whether to buy them or not. I really dont care if it has someone name on it or not. To me its the same as a model name like RG350 or SE120 or whatever the hell you want to stick on there


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Guilty! 
1-MM JP6
1-MM Albert Lee
3- EVH Wolfgang's

Signature guitars are not about sounding like someone else. They are about having features, not available on standard guitars. Sure you can go out and build yourself a custom guitar and try incorporate some of those special features into the guitar, but it will cost you a heck of a lot more then an off the shelf signature guitar. Signature guitars are worth the price IMO. They've done well for me.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

not too interested in any sig guitar here......I mean really - who wants to be standing up there playing away on an SRV sig guitar and sound nothing like SRV.....I find the whole thing a little contrived and strange


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I own the Elvis Costello Jazzmaster-I am not a fan of his other than the Spectacle show but I loved the dark brown finish on this model. It is a unique guitar to get used to and play.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Interesting thread!

I've seen some sig models where I don't even know who the artist is, but it'll have great features and/or finish which makes it an attractive instrument. I don't think I would want to buy most signature instruments due to the mental accociation with that artist. I feel like if I was going to buy it, I'd have to be a pretty die hard fan. I mean, how weird would it be to own a sig guitar and yet not even know how or want to know how to play that artist's songs. 

Now, if Fender ever came out with a Keith Richards signature Tele, I'd have a tough time resisting that!


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I've owned a Joe Satriani model Ibanez JS 1200, and an early 90's SRV Strat. Both were top notch instruments. You're not looking at the name while you're playing, so who cares if there's somebody else's name on it? It doesn't detract from the quality of the guitar at all. The professional guitarist says to the big name guitar company, "Build me a kickass guitar to my exact specifications", not "Let's build me a signature guitar because there's a sucker born every minute who will buy one." I can't see how it's a bad thing to make these guitars available to the public at large. If you're worried about what people will think of you, you should probably just stay home and avoid playing in public, then. There are far worse things to be worried about than having someone's name on your guitar.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> I guess I look at it the opposite way; and this all goes to the broader question of image - Is it bad to care about your clothes, your hair, or what your guitar looks like? Many would say yes. Personally, I like to try to project a certain image when I'm on stage. It's when I'm playing at home that I don't care.


I would hardly compare clothes, hair etc to a signature on a guitar. Besides, on the sig guitar, who in the crowd is trying to read the chicken-scratch signature on the headstock? Do you think the crowd really cares if you play a signature guitar or not? On the SRV guitar, all you have to do is change the pickguard if you're worried about people seeing the big SRV letters. That's what John Mayer did. The SRV Strat was his main guitar for years. Anyways, in essence what I'm saying is - don't knock it before you try it.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> It's all part of it. Some "signature" models are more obvious than others.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that I havn't spent much time figuring out why I have an instinctual distaste for it or whether my insticts are logical. I have a similar reaction to "relics". It wouldn't necessarily stop me from playing one. I'd never say "never". But it is a definite strike against.


I guess you'd never get a Les Paul, then?  I know what you are saying about relics though. Relics are a new fad, and I don't understand guys that drool over them. They seldom look authentic when you look at them close up, and some boutique builders go way overboard with it. I have to roll my eyes at the old blues geezers at TGP who fawn over damaged guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would have a problem with owning a signature guitar for three reasons. 

1: I don't like giving undue praise to anyone just because they are good at it. We are all very good at something; some of us (not me), just happen to be good at guitar.
2: It is often a marketing ploy by the mfr. and I will not play that game.
3: You usually can get as good or a better guitar for the same of less money.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I would have a problem with owning a signature guitar for three reasons.
> 
> 1: I don't like giving undue praise to anyone just because they are good at it. We are all very good at something; some of us (not me), just happen to be good at guitar.
> 2: It is often a marketing ploy by the mfr. and I will not play that game.


OK....Or you could just not hyper-analyze it and just play the guitar.



FlipFlopFly said:


> 3: You usually can get as good or a better guitar for the same of less money.


Not necessarily true, especially on the used market. Curious - how many signature guitars have you actually played?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I think some of you are thinking about it way to much.
When I tried my JP7 it was the most comfortable and best sounding guitar I had ever played, i could care less who it was named after.

John Patrucci and I play completly different and it does not sound like him at all, he can't play a guitar like me..Lucky for him eh!
As said above, an off the shelf guitar does not always have features like a signature and that may be what your buying not the name.

Who cares what guitar you buy and for what reason, its personal or its just what you want.
If you have the cash who cares how expensive it is, its your money and no one should tell you how to spend it.

How do you feel when a guy drives a Ferrari down the street, do you like the car or say that guy is a poser cause he is driving a car with someones name on it?
I say nice car, then add... the only thing that would make that car look better is me driving it


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Does a Les Paul, in & of itself, count as a signature model?

I can't really pick a choice, I mean I wouldn't typically pick a signature model on purpose (Other than a Les Paul, but I wouldn't disregard one either.
I once saw an Ibanez John Scofield model for about half price, but I wasn't looking for a guitar at the time, and didn't have the cash to spare.
If I could have afforded it, I would have bought it--it was a nice guitar. (But it was about half-price.)


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

zontar said:


> Does a Les Paul, in & of itself, count as a signature model?
> 
> I can't really pick a choice, I mean I wouldn't typically pick a signature model on purpose (Other than a Les Paul, but I wouldn't disregard one either.
> I once saw an Ibanez John Scofield model for about half price, but I wasn't looking for a guitar at the time, and didn't have the cash to spare.
> If I could have afforded it, I would have bought it--it was a nice guitar. (But it was about half-price.)


funny enough, the gibson les paul is an artist's signature series guitar. it's the most successful signature series instrument to ever exist at this point and time in history. . . . have to give les paul credit for making a design good enough transcend itself to become an archetype of guitar that even non musicians are able to recognize


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Samsquantch said:


> OK....Or you could just not hyper-analyze it and just play the guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily true, especially on the used market. Curious - how many signature guitars have you actually played?


If that is true of Signature guitars it is also true of other good quality guitars. Percentage-wise the value would go down about the same.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bevo said:


> I think some of you are thinking about it way to much.
> When I tried my JP7 it was the most comfortable and best sounding guitar I had ever played, i could care less who it was named after.
> 
> John Patrucci and I play completly different and it does not sound like him at all, he can't play a guitar like me..Lucky for him eh!
> ...


No, when I see a Ferrari I say nice car. I also think the person driving it wants people to see him or her. I also think the money would have been spent better elsewhere but the person driving the car thought it was worth it to have people look at them,

The snob issue is not the same with a lot of signature guitars but usually for the price of a signature guitar, you can get a better one for the same amount of money.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

FlipFlopFly said:


> If that is true of Signature guitars it is also true of other good quality guitars. Percentage-wise the value would go down about the same.


So, I can assume you haven't played any signature guitars then? If that is the case, you don't really have a valid frame of reference for point #3 of your previous post.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...let's go.
FIrst..a Les Paul is not a Signature guitar. he was Hired to help design it and had a 5 year contract with Gibsons. Les Paul was VERY open in the fact that he NEVER liked the actuall Les Paul design and feel. Gibson bought the right to the name "Les Paul" wich is short for Les's full name. at that time it was for a good chunk of $$$, and a countless amount of instruments.

NOW...Signature guitars. NOT all companies take that SIG thing to the same level. let's talk Fender. Fender is a Big marketing Whore now. For exemple. The BLACKIE for Clapton. First version, $ 27 000.00. the original one. The second one, Custom Shop, around 3$3500.00 new. and the large market version, $1995.00. Now let's take the last 2. i dare 95% of musician to play both, and tell me the difference for that model!....there is no 1500$ difference between the 2.

there is a TONE of sig model out there that are VERY similar to the original. most fender sig are just colors and a few personnal adjustment. If you take the Ibanez Steve Vai..well, it's hard not to know it's a JEM realy. but most Satriani model are more classic. 

Like another member mentionned, most Sig guitars just have a small sig on the headstock and no one would know the difference with say a standard Strat. but SOME can not be mistaken...like VH's Wolfgang. there are no other guitars like it. so when you see it..you know what it is.

Sometimes you have to remember that some people are FANATICS...even in music. i was a member on VHLink..and my god, some of the peope there, and musicians, were TOTAL FANATIC FREAKS...you could NOT say any peice of gear Eddie used or have used. to these guys..the ONLY amp worth having was a Peavey 5150...everything else was shit..LOL. same about the gutiars. 

In the end, you get a Sig models either cause you're a REAL Fan of the artist...OR the specs fits your need perfectly. I've notice that in the used market...Sig models are a lot toughter to sell..and loose a lot more money in the end. People will post them with a higher price..but will end-up selling for less since it's for a smaller market. 

Lastly...FlipFlopFly, most people that own a Ferrari have a CRAP load of money and don't think about these things the way WE do...they don't buy it to be a snob...it's most likely a dream guitar, or an actual investment. As to getting a better guitar for the same money..that depend on a lot of things. In fender's case..that's true. take the 3500$ price tag of a Blackie..and get another CS model..it will most likely be a much better guitar.

Get a Frankenstrat..NO ONE will know you're a VH fan..


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

The only signature guitar that I've ever wanted was an Iommi SG. Money being no object that's what I'd be after, love the overall look of that guitar.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Roughshod said:


> The only signature guitar that I've ever wanted was an Iommi SG. Money being no object that's what I'd be after, love the overall look of that guitar.


those a killer SGs. my friend is trying to sell his Iommy right now..LOL


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> OK...let's go.
> FIrst..a Les Paul is not a Signature guitar. he was Hired to help design it and had a 5 year contract with Gibsons.


Actually, it does have his signature on it!largetongue


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Samsquantch said:


> So, I can assume you haven't played any signature guitars then? If that is the case, you don't really have a valid frame of reference for point #3 of your previous post.


Not personally, but going by specs and reviews of others, I feel that's a pretty good barometer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

al3d said:


> As to getting a better guitar for the same money..that depend on a lot of things. In fender's case..that's true. take the 3500$ price tag of a Blackie..and get another CS model..it will most likely be a much better guitar.
> 
> Get a Frankenstrat..NO ONE will know you're a VH fan..


That is why I qualified it by saying "usually".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

To me, its all about the specs of the guitar. If it has the exact (or very, very close) specs I want, I wouldn't be against buying one. But I would never buy one just because its a sig model if the specs are not what I want.

Its nice to pay homage to an artist - and a sig guitar is one way of doing that - but does anyone really think they are going to capture soandso's sound and feel if they buy (supposedly) the same hardware? I don't.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Back to the ferrari comment, I don't think most people by it to show off.
If I bought one it would be the coolest car on the road, not posing just loving.

50/50 looks like a tie!


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

al3d said:


> those a killer SGs. my friend is trying to sell his Iommy right now..LOL


GREAT! You should have seen the look I just got the look AND shot down from my wife after I read your comment out loud! Thanks Al!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Roughshod said:


> GREAT! You should have seen the look I just got the look AND shot down from my wife after I read your comment out loud! Thanks Al!!


Ahahaha..no worries..


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

some sig guitars have features that are not available on "production" guitars...the yngwie malmsteen model has a scalloped neck for example...i tried to play simple open chords and they were all severely bent out of tune due to the carved grooves along the neck...

the fender tim armstrong hellcat acoustic resurrects an out-of-production 60's model acoustic and adds "scaredy cat" and skull inlays along the neck...very cool...

what about sig amps...???...i owned the jimi hendrix marshall stack and was thoroughly disappointed by how mild the amp sounded..it was way too clean...but an eddie van halen 5150 would probably thoroughly be enjoyed by me for its high gain sounds...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i love the top on the slash appetite les paul. but there's no way i would pay that price to get it. mebbe if i had a gajillion dollars, and money meant nothing to me i might. thing is, if i was hooked up like that, i'd be afraid to bring people into my house and show them. i was in a band a long time ago, and the other guitar player liked my rig so much he robbed my house to get it. along with my sisters stereo.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I have the Jimmie Vaughan Strat because when I was looking around at the possibilites, I really liked the idea of the soft V neck and the Tex Mex pick-ups. Got a great deal on a used (but never used) one with HSC and I just love it. Lately I've been looking around at LP's and then I saw the new Epi Slash Appetite model and decided that the features were just what I had in mind. Great look, great electronics, long tenon, etc. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the Slash logo on the headstock but I put my name down for one anyway. Maybe someday I'll have the logo painted over and then it will be the perfect LP!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got a couple of good deals on my 2 sigs. An SRV and EBMM EVH.
Otherwise, i wouldnt pay more just for the name, but to get a great guitar
i dont mind having a sig. The name on it doesnt mean much to me personally.
Still sounds like ME when i play them.
B


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have 3 dimebag Darrell digs, mostly because I love the shape and paint jobs, and they play nice, great access to all frets and surprisingly comfortable. I'm also a huge fan of dime, but I swapped out all the pups and hardware because l prefer what I prefer.... But they are more keepsakes now, my main guitars are various superstrats.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

But I wouldn't buy a signature guitar just because it is a signature. For instance dean has really went crazy with dime's name. They have guitars with his name on them that he would never play himself, like 7 strings and EMG pups. And they even made an amp with his name on it even he's been dead for almost six years, and was endorsed by Krank at the time he died.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would love to have a Robert Cray Strat, or a Kenny Wayne Shepherd Strat, because of the neck specs.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

zontar said:


> Does a Les Paul, in & of itself, count as a signature model?


Yes.

It's a Les Paul Model guitar. That says it all.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I would own and play an Elliot Easton SG. Not specifically because I like EE (which I do) but because when he put that guitar idea together, he wanted something specific that wasn't available in current production models (I.E. a 2 pickup SG custom with trem and custom colours). 

I own and play Les Pauls.

I would own and play a Will Ray Hellecaster with B bender and MFD pickups. Again, because it offers specific options that I would use.

-Gene


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

yes. i own one too.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

I would probably buy this one, if only to hang on the wall:










And this one is just plain sexy










A buddy recently bought a Troy Van Leewuan signature Yamaha which is pretty nice and unique, and I've known a lot of guys buy the last few Slash edition epi's since they're fully loaded with Duncan Alnico II's and better quality hardware, and cost 1/5 of the same thing from Gibson. 

My bottom line...if the guitar plays well and feels good and sounds great...then why the hell not?!!?


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

You buy a guitar because it suits your ear, your playing style, aesthetic taste and budget/financial considerations. The name (or lack of name) on the headstock really shouldn't make that much difference. I own a Jackson Randy Rhoads and have owned Les Pauls. The fact that these guitars are signature guitars didn't cross my mind when I was considering purchasing them. Why would it?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Any signature guitar I owned would be a FlipFlopFly signature guitar built or modded to my specifications. I might even put FFF on the headstock.


----------



## Decibel Guitars (Oct 14, 2010)

I owned a Music Man John Petrucci 7-string. Not because i'm a fan of Petrucci or Dream Theater (which i'm not) but because it was the only production 7-string available with a piezo. I sold my Parker Fly Classic to fund the purchase of it.

Fantastic guitar, great ergonomics and a neck to die for. Ultimately, i didn't get along well with the basswood tone, so i sold it and equipped one of my other guitars with GraphTech piezos.

But Music Man guitars are awesome. It would be so awesome if they made a 7-string AL. 

If i went back to 6-strings, i'd love to get an Adrian Belew Parker Fly. (I'd have to win the lottery first, though.)


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I answered no to the poll and then realized that I own Paul Reed Smith, Fender, Gibson, Nash and Dean guitars. I have a Heritage so unless it's named after Joe Heritage I'm not a total hypocrite.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I went down tha troad 5 times... a 95 and a 2006 YJM USA Strart, early production Washburn N4 Swamp Ash and 2004 Padauk, and a ESP Kamikaze IV... all were great but ultimatly did not suit my needs as good as what I play now... which is all no signature guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my reasoning against a signature guitar. It's likely not going to be "exactly" what you want. So I priced out a Warmouth guitar the way I would exactly want it. Wide neck, custom pickups, Floyd Rose, etc., etc. It came to $1500.00. Now, there are signature guitars out there for less but most would be over that and again, they would not be what you really wanted. Of course, $1500.00 isn't cheap but considering what some signature guitars cost and what custom guitars cost from a custom shop, it's a pretty decent price for your very own custom, signature guitar.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmmm. This is an old thread revived, and I haven't read through all the replies (or maybe I replied already and forgot), but surely someone has noted by now that the the Gibson "Les Paul" model is a signature guitar. I always find it weird when they introduce a new Signature "Les Paul". That's like a double signature model... maybe that's why they are so expensive.

9kkhhd

Anyways, I do have a Les Paul. I also have a John Mayer strat. And an Eric Johnson strat. And of course my home made Eric Clapton Crash-o-caster. 










That one aside, it's more about the guitar than the signature. One of the nicest strats I ever played was a Malmsteen, and I can't stand that guy. Go figure. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had a few. I wont pay much more for one, but it wont deter me either.
But I'm a nobody, without any street cred to be concerned with.

a few weeks ago I was watching SNL and the band was Justin Bieber or some other pop band, and his guitarist/classmate was playing the most recognizable sig guitar in the world IMO, a Zakk Wylde Bullseye LP. Looked really ghey, to me.


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

I recently made my own Joe Bonamassa Les paul I had a Gold Top Classic that was way too bright for me. I got hold of a set of BB1 and BB2s out of a Historic GT, and added an RS Guitar works Vintage kit for the pots and .022 caps. A couple of pieces of plastic and a couple knobs and I am there. I know he uses BB2 and BB3s but other than that I like the neck on mine better and his are chambered bodies as well. 2 Grand compared to 4 plus and a great guitar.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I own a signature model bass, my Fender Geddy Lee Jazz. I was looking for a Jazz bass with a maple fretboard and at the time hated Rush, came across the Geddy Lee bass and liked it. By the time the bass came in I was a big Rush fan haha.

Besides that I've had serious GAS for many sig. models. Some being Gibson Country Gentleman, Status Kingbass, Gretsch 6120. I wanted a Dean ML because I've always been a fan of Dimebag and love the look of the guitars. But I'm not a fan of the paint jobs/stickers they put on them and wish they would just put out of $1300ish model with just a flame top/without the pictures of Dimebag or great big DIME emblem on the headstock. Oh and an actual Gibson Les Paul Les Paul (not that I believe one will ever be mass produced).










This ones a beauty to me.










Not so with this one, but still far from the models we call Les Paul models.


Needless to say I'm for them, but I can understand the hate for the signature models that are almost overbearing like the Dime models or the Cort TM Stevens bass.


----------



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

I own a 1991 Clapton sig. Strat in candy green that i love, for the neck,the sound,the weight etc. just feels s right,clean or dirty.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Morkolo said:


> I own a signature model bass, my Fender Geddy Lee Jazz. I was looking for a Jazz bass with a maple fretboard and at the time hated Rush, came across the Geddy Lee bass and liked it. By the time the bass came in I was a big Rush fan haha.
> 
> Besides that I've had serious GAS for many sig. models. Some being Gibson Country Gentleman, Status Kingbass, Gretsch 6120. I wanted a Dean ML because I've always been a fan of Dimebag and love the look of the guitars. But I'm not a fan of the paint jobs/stickers they put on them and wish they would just put out of $1300ish model with just a flame top/without the pictures of Dimebag or great big DIME emblem on the headstock. Oh and an actual Gibson Les Paul Les Paul (not that I believe one will ever be mass produced).
> 
> ...


Not quite the same but similar...

El Degas Les Paul Professional Low Impedance Lawsuit


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

you'll notice that the input jack on the "original" les paul is mounted on the front of the guitar...that's where les paul (the man) preferred to have it placed...


----------



## BRXM (Nov 25, 2010)

Most signature guitars are just ways for company's, mainly Gibson and Fender to charge 2 or 3 times the price for virtually the same guitar as a regular production model, which is ridiculous, especially when the signature model is one of those that includes a "road worn" appearance. I never could understand buying a guitar that looks like its been beat to crap for 20 yrs, but to each his own.
I would never buy one that had a special signature finish because it would feel weird to be playing something specifically identified with a particular artist, but if the guitar actually had features that were interesting to me, then yes, I would buy it. Which is why I have always thought that the only guitar of this type worth buying was the new VH Wolfgang guitar. If anyone actually knows enough about guitars to design one that is superior, its probably Eddie VH. BTW, I'm not really a VH fan, but I know he knows a s---load about guitars. Remember, being a good guitar player doesn't mean you are a guitar technician/designer anymore than being able to drive a car makes you a mechanic.


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I own a Music Man JP6 and it just happens to be both a signature guitar and the greatest guitar of all time (and was decently priced, considering). So... ya.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

It would depend on the $$. I wouldn't spend a huge amount for a signature... like the prices Gibson is raping people for the Beano. I find that a lot of Gibson signatures (like the Warren Haynes) are not altogether that different from a stock. Fender signature are not as pricey.... and I wouldn't lose sleep spending over $1500 for a Eric Johnson - considering their Masterbuilt command a much steeper price..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BRXM said:


> Most signature guitars are just ways for company's, mainly Gibson and Fender to charge 2 or 3 times the price for virtually the same guitar as a regular production model, which is ridiculous, especially when the signature model is one of those that includes a "road worn" appearance. I never could understand buying a guitar that looks like its been beat to crap for 20 yrs, but to each his own.


I don't understand that either. I want my guitars to look as good as new for as long as I can manage it. If they ever got even near as bad as those road worn models, it would get a refinishing job. Besides, I'm not that good of a player and road worn would just make me look stupid.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I would buy a signature guitar if it had the features I was looking for and was reasonably priced. I would not overpay just to have the name on the headstock. I do however like the look Clapton's crash-o-caster. Still, I wouldn't pay an arm and a leg for one.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i picked the second option,because when you think about it for the same amount of money of some signature models,i could probably buy more then one guitar that is exactly what i want. or buy more then one guitar,and modify it exactly the way i want. 

i mean,i GUESS i could see some of the appeal of having a guitar that looks exactly like Clapton's. i can see why some people would pay for it. but im not Clapton,obviously  the guitar i play,i want it to suit me and my style perfectly,not EC'S or Johnson's as much as i am a huge fan of their's,or anyone else's.

and besides. if i get the guitar thats replicated like right down to the last scratch and all that,i always have the damn thing with me. so what happens when i INEVITABLY do something stupid like leave a cigarette burn on the headstock? or scratch it with my watch,or you know,just any act of general clumsiness? then its like"oh no,it isnt EXACTLY like Clapton's strat anymore,its just another beat up strat now". what happens to my self-esteem then?



Bobby


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Too expensive for me and then there's the expectation that I can actually play like the signature artist in question. Perhaps not too expensive but just not enough value for me to buy one.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think it really depends. As stated, anyone owning a Les Paul already has a signature guitar. Would I want a Zakk Wylde bullseye Custom or Clapton's "Fool" SG. Probably not. They are too closely associated with the player given their unique appearence. You see it, and it looks like someone else's guitar. However, most signature guitars don't stand out as anything more than the particular model that they are. In many cases, the signature models are some of the best the company has to offer. Can you really tell if someone is playing a Clapton Strat? The Custom Shop run is even tougher to identify (as is the Beck) because the signature isn't on front of the headstock. If you want the active electronics and tone options of the EC, why wouldn't you buy it. It's not mandatory that you only play "After Midnight" on it! Considering the fact that most companies have signature models, I don't know how they can be avoided. Most feel that the DGT is one of the best guitars ever made by PRS. Heck, I'd even own a Tremonti (sp) if it spoke to me! Fender has all the signature Strats (and a few Teles) that look just like any other Strat or Tele. They just have different player's features. Martin has a million signature models. The EC is a great acoustic and a big seller. Gibson has a ton of signature LPs, and they have been some of the best guitars the company has offered. They just look like ... well, Les Pauls with nice tops. Gretsch has the Billybo, Chet Atkins and Setzer. All great guitars. I'd rather buy one excellent guitar than two good guitars. Sometimes those excellent ones are the signature models. I wonder how many people said no to signature models forgetting that they have one. There are so many out there.


----------



## baird6869 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just ordered a Gibson Les Paul Jr. Billie Joe Armstrong. I am a casual Green Day fan, but more of a fan of a great guitar that isn't really much more $$$ than the standard version.

L&M has these for $225 less than Musicians Friend, Guitar Center and all other online retailers, so maybe they are priced incorrectly.

I wouldn't pay a huge premium for any Sig guitar nor would I buy one that had any more distinguishing marks than a small sig on the back or the headstock or a name on a truss rod cover at the most....


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I would own a Waylon sig tele in a heartbeat. I would also gladly own Redd Volkaert's sig Hahn tele if I could afford one.

I had an aversion to sig gear, but since buyin a Paisley Drive, I'm gettin over it.


----------



## claude blondin (May 23, 2009)

Signature guitars are a manufacturer's way of milking more money from those that are gullible and star struck.Most artists don't even use these or are paid to do so.There is so much hype when it comes to gear that star endorsement,to me ,means very little.Some of my favorite guitars are oddballs and cheapos. Nuff said


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I guess I'm gullible and starstruck, my signature's on it's way. I had posted before that I'd played a buddy's, liked it and ordered one and it wasn't about the artist endorsement, just really liked the guitar. A few more dollars than regular production, worth it if the quality's there. Fingers crossed! It won't really have a signature, just a name on the headstock, couldn't afford the signed one and they're all sold out anyhow. Looks like I'll mosey across the border tomorrow to pick it up, day after the man's birthday.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Well I guess I'm gullible and starstruck, my signature's on it's way. I had posted before that I'd played a buddy's, liked it and ordered one and it wasn't about the artist endorsement, just really liked the guitar. A few more dollars than regular production, worth it if the quality's there. Fingers crossed! It won't really have a signature, just a name on the headstock, couldn't afford the signed one and they're all sold out anyhow. Looks like I'll mosey across the border tomorrow to pick it up, day after the man's birthday.


We now expect/demand/require a NGD with all the info and PICS !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

claude blondin said:


> Signature guitars are a manufacturer's way of milking more money from those that are gullible and star struck.Most artists don't even use these or are paid to do so.There is so much hype when it comes to gear that star endorsement,to me ,means very little.Some of my favorite guitars are oddballs and cheapos. Nuff said


I agree with the "milking" and that most artists don't use their signature guitars. 

Steve Vai is the exception to this. I wouldn't mind having one of his special strats if it wasn't a strat. I just don't like the strat design but I like the switching and 3 pickup design of the guitar. I would like that setup in a hollow body or a tele but It could be done for a lot less money than buying the signature model and then it would be "my" signature model, not someone else's.


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

I would and I did sort of....I traded a couple of fat boys for a 1997 Jimi Hendrix tribute....I love all kinds of guitars and this one is a blast


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

roadman said:


> I would and I did sort of....I traded a couple of fat boys for a 1997 Jimi Hendrix tribute....I love all kinds of guitars and this one is a blast


You would think that Fender could have done better than spell their name and model backwards. Sheesh!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Roadman, that's a sweet Strat. I wasn't aware of them before. Enjoy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The OP posed the question with "if money were no object".
I would rather have one built by one of the boutique luthiers and get exactly what you want.

I wouldn't go out with intentions of buying a sig guitar, but I have.
I used to have a Nuno. I was gassing for a FR equipped guitar at the time.

I don't consider a LP a sig guitar. 
Technically, it has a signature on the headstock, but it's a model, like a Strat is a model. 
Only after a player puts *thier* name on one do I consider it a signature model.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...sure! i want one of these:

HENMAN GUITARS


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...sure! i want one of these:
> 
> HENMAN GUITARS


David: When are you going to start the court case?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> David: When are you going to start the court case?


...oh, as soon as i stop being amazed that there's a booteek guitar with my name on the headstock (grin)!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...oh, as soon as i stop being amazed that there's a booteek guitar with my name on the headstock (grin)!!!


David: They are going to be displaying their guitars at the Montreal Guitar Show this coming long weekend. You should go and get one for yourself.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

roadman said:


> I would and I did sort of....I traded a couple of fat boys for a 1997 Jimi Hendrix tribute....I love all kinds of guitars and this one is a blast


Papi muy gusto!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I am not interested in signature guitars. I only want the manufacturers models. (ie standard ,custom, American)


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Of the 50+ guitars that have passed through my hands only 2 have been sig models (a '93 SRV & a recent Clapton). Bought the SRV brand new despite the pickguard (swapped it for a white one) because I loved the feel of the neck. At the time I could only afford one guitar and it was the most versatile for my playing style. This is actually the guitar that I have owned the longest, kept it for at least a dozen yrs. Had dibs on the first EJs (again because I liked the design features, not the signature) but ended up going for a used 56 Relic that was the same price out the door and actually traded the SRV towards it. Love the look of a black/maple strat because of Clapton, but didn't like the noiseless pups so I moved it along.

Have an MIM Robert Cray neck that has been on several Frankenstrats over the yrs, simply love me a nice full C, be it guitar necks or other things that are fun to wrap your hands around. Have also assembled a few tribute strats, notably a Hendrix VooDoo with lefty neck on a right body & reverse polepiece pups (sounds & feels different), and a Rory Gallagher using the Cray neck because I found the neck on his sig model too skinny for my taste. 

I selected yes because I have bought sig & built tribute guitars and have nothing against them. If they offer the best tone & playability that your budget will allow then great, but I would not buy one or pay extra just because of the endorser.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Of the 50+ guitars that have passed through my hands only 2 have been sig models (a '93 SRV & a recent Clapton). Bought the SRV brand new despite the pickguard (swapped it for a white one) because I loved the feel of the neck. At the time I could only afford one guitar and it was the most versatile for my playing style. This is actually the guitar that I have owned the longest, kept it for at least a dozen yrs. Had dibs on the first EJs (again because I liked the design features, not the signature) but ended up going for a used 56 Relic that was the same price out the door and actually traded the SRV towards it. Love the look of a black/maple strat because of Clapton, but didn't like the noiseless pups so I moved it along.
> 
> Have an MIM Robert Cray neck that has been on several Frankenstrats over the yrs, simply love me a nice full C, be it guitar necks or other things that are fun to wrap your hands around. Have also assembled a few tribute strats, notably a Hendrix VooDoo with lefty neck on a right body & reverse polepiece pups (sounds & feels different), and a Rory Gallagher using the Cray neck because I found the neck on his sig model too skinny for my taste.
> 
> I selected yes because I have bought sig & built tribute guitars and have nothing against them. If they offer the best tone & playability that your budget will allow then great, but I would not buy one or pay extra just because of the endorser.


I would call that a no, then.


----------



## -mbro- (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought my Gibson Howard Roberts fusion not knowing who he was. Even 15 years later I still haven't listened to his music. Gibson made this guitar because it is a great design not because people recognize the name. The name on a guitar shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

about 18 months ago I bought a used Ibanez Jem7vwh and it has turned into my fave guitar - I'm typically a strat guy but the neck on this guitar was the best feeling neck I had ever played so I bought it - I don;t play anything like Steve Vai but I can appreciate that this signature guitar is a high quality instrument and I'm glad I bought it because it has become my best player


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

-mbro- said:


> I bought my Gibson Howard Roberts fusion not knowing who he was. Even 15 years later I still haven't listened to his music. Gibson made this guitar because it is a great design not because people recognize the name. *The name on a guitar shouldn't make any difference.*


Very often it doesn't or makes very little difference from one of the other "plain" models. Where the difference really shows is in the margin of profit the manufacturer makes on the guitar and the royalty the person got for letting them use his name on the guitar.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

I would like to have a Bonnie Raitt Strat. Not because of Bonnie; but because it apparently has a fender "A" sized neck; something not available on other models.
Oh; and I'd like an Elvis Costello Jazzmaster like Rollingdam's because it's so damned cool!


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have owned many sig guitars,SRV,Jerry Donahue custom shop Tele,Hendrix strat,custom Shop Mary Kaye,Mayer,Johnson,Raitt.Its what I thought I wanted,got caught up in the hype,ended up letting them all go at some point.And started making what I wanted,I see what an artist is using,for instance,gibbons seymore Duncan Pearly Gates Tele humbucker,and built a guitar around that,had a Custom Shop Nocaster neck from a trade I got,used a very light roadworn body and pieced together the rest of the parts,its my favorite guitar.Don't get me wrong I love the Sig guitars they have,but I wouldn't spend the money anymore,and just get the model they used.I got the Custom Shop 65 strat in oylmpic white,same model Hendrix used in the Hey Joe days,same with my R9 thats a twin of pearly.Or just build a replica,but with the pickups I like or neck shape,in which I've done,have my own blackie and micawber,cost me a fraction of what Custom shop ones are.And they are a joy to play!


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I played one of these the other day and I'm really tempted to get it.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 16, 2012)

Brian May: Red Spacial
D.A.D: 25'th
Troy Van Leeuwen: Yamaha SA-503 TVL
Mike Stearn: Yamaha Pacifica-311MS
Twisted Sister: Epiphone LP Pinkburst


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm with you on the Brian May guitar. I like all the colours except the gold one. They are also a decent price at a little under $700.00


----------



## Skiddlydiddly (Sep 14, 2010)

I would. 

Never just _because _of the signature, though. It would have to be a guitar that I really love.

If money were no object, though, I'd have a custom made to my specs. 

Actually, if money were no object, I'd be retired, and spend time making guitars for myself. :banana:


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Back to the ferrari comment, I don't think most people by it to show off.
> If I bought one it would be the coolest car on the road, not posing just loving.
> 
> 50/50 looks like a tie!


Agreed.
If you have the coin to by an Enzo, chances are you really don't care what people think.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok ...Ok, so after reading this topic I ordered one for myself.
Now I've maxed out my credit card. I'm gonna' be in deep do-do when the wife sees the visa balace next month!
Oh well, too late now.kksjur
Take that








Mr. Gill!
cheers, d.:smilie_flagge17::rockon2:
Guess I won't be puttin' on any Muskol when I'm playing this around the campfire.Eh?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Lushbling – Rich and Luxury Lifestyle Blog – Reach Out to Asia Fender Stratocaster Guitar


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

I bought an ESP LTD DJ600 because I loved the shape, paint job, pickups, and floyd, couldn't care less it was a signature model!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine. I'm a big Metheny fan so I figured it won't hurt if I got one of his signature models.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

well, i thought I'd never buy a sig guitar, but I do own one.

its a Billy Joe Armstrong Les Paul Jr.

the specs were closer to the re-issues without the price tag and thats really the only reason I got it.

still looking for a Dave Grohl sig as well, but that may never happen


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I would never buy a guitar because of the signature, but I could possibly buy one in spite of the signature.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

allanr said:


> I would never buy a guitar because of the signature, but I could possibly buy one in spite of the signature.


I totally agree. First the specs and if it comes with a signature so be it. I would even remove the signature if I could do it without making a mess of the finish. After all, it's my guitar not Steve's, Bo's, Georges or Jimi's.


----------



## corbo (Sep 14, 2012)

Have a Joe perry Signature (blackburst) it has for me one of the best necks on any Les paul, really fat neck which works well with my big mitts.
not to mention the pickups and the built in wah, came down to features for me , not signature


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi:

I own a James Burton Signature standard Tele. I got it used for a great price. I absolutely love this guitar. 

I had a knock off tele, but it just didn't do it for me. I found this one, and it was "the one". It has all the right specs and parts and pieces for me. I love the finish colour. And frankly, I love James Burton's playing.

A signature guitar worth owning.

BJG


----------



## Lemon Song (Jan 18, 2013)

I would like the Jeff Beck Strat for all those features in a Strat.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Signature guitars don't typically jump out at me... it's not to say I wouldn't buy one, but they're not usually worth extra dollars just for the endorsement. A lot a Strats don't have the extra value to me. I would own a Mayer Strat, but not for a whole lot more than a Standard. I'd rather have a Deluxe with the compound radius neck. An SRV strat would be cool, but I'd have to yank the pickguard if I was going to gig with it. Tried a Clapton strat and hated the pups and mid boost. You lost all the crisp definition you get from a good strat. 

All in all, it being a signature guitar wouldn't stop me from buying, but it would hardly influence me to throw down extra cash because of its "status."


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

bluesguitar1972 said:


> Signature guitars don't typically jump out at me... it's not to say I wouldn't buy one, but they're not usually worth extra dollars just for the endorsement. A lot a Strats don't have the extra value to me. I would own a Mayer Strat, but not for a whole lot more than a Standard. I'd rather have a Deluxe with the compound radius neck. An SRV strat would be cool, but I'd have to yank the pickguard if I was going to gig with it. Tried a Clapton strat and hated the pups and mid boost. You lost all the crisp definition you get from a good strat.
> 
> All in all, it being a signature guitar wouldn't stop me from buying, but it would hardly influence me to throw down extra cash because of its "status."


I've owned both an SRV & a Clapton, my thoughts exactly. Loved the necks on both guitars, but Stevie's #1 wasn't purty like that. That Clapton was a complete & utter dog. Had one of the first EJs on order but then went with a used Relic for the same $ (12" radius is too flat for me).


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> I've owned both an SRV & a Clapton, my thoughts exactly. Loved the necks on both guitars, but Stevie's #1 wasn't purty like that. That Clapton was a complete & utter dog. Had one of the first EJs on order but then went with a used Relic for the same $ (better sounding pups & a 12" radius is too flat for me).


I did like the feel and build of a Beck siggy I tried, but personally, I find Lace pickups a little lifeless. Had them in my old Strat Ultra, and pulled them in favour of some Rio Grande pups. Since traded the guitar (pups returned) and put the Rios in my Deluxe (N3 pickups, I'm also not a fan of).


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> There's no doubt that signature guitars are very good quality instruments. There's also no doubt that they are pricey or over-priced in the minds of many guitarists.
> 
> If money were no object would you buy a signature guitar or a very good version of the same guitar?



Do jems count as signature guitars?


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have an Eric Johnson stratocaster which is probably the best-made Fender production guitar. On par with my Fender CS guitars..........


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

robare99 said:


> Do jems count as signature guitars?


They certainly are classed in the most colourful category.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

noman said:


> I have an Eric Johnson stratocaster which is probably the best-made Fender production guitar. On par with my Fender CS guitars..........


Nothing wrong w/ the EJs, I just don't like the feel of the neck.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought a PRS DGT (David Grissom Trem) Standard. Did not purchase it because it's a "signature" guitar. Bought it because it is quite possibly the best guitar I have ever played.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a Les Paul.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Lemon Song said:


> I would like the Jeff Beck Strat for all those features in a Strat.


This thread is boring without pix. 
Here's a '91 Jeff Beck, with a real neck, not the current wanker neck.
Too bad Fender doesn't offer a neck anything like it these days:


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

I would buy one, but wouldn't pay extra for one.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Had to think about it, but I guess that I have two three four five signature guitars. They were the best of breed (nothing remotely comparable available at the time). There was only one of these where I was familiar with the artist whose name was associated with the guitar. And for that one I didn't care either way. I liked the guitar and the artist had spec'd it out with the manufacturer to be built a certain way. But I got it because I liked the guitar. 

One is about 18 years old, one is 20, the rest are over 30. In all but one case the signature is actually the model designation. 

In case you're wondering I did not buy any of these as investments. They are all players and I gig 'em where the style of the music or occasions suits.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Had to think about it, but I guess that I have two three four five signature guitars. They were the best of breed (nothing remotely comparable available at the time). There was only one of these where was familiar with the artist whose name was associated with the guitar. And for that one I didn't care either way. I liked the guitar and the artist had spec'd it out with the manufacturer to be built a certain way. But I got it because I liked the guitar.
> 
> One is about 18 years old, one is 20, the rest are over 30. In all but one case the signature is actually the model designation.
> 
> In case you're wondering I did not buy any of these as investments. They are all players and I gig 'em where the style of the music or occasions suits.


I have to agree 100% with your thoughts on signature guitars. You're buying the guitar, not the signature.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

i have one signature - DGT. i did make a few tweaks including the neck carve. great guitar.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Alex Dann,

Thanks for posting the picture. Breathtaking!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

-ST- said:


> They are all players and I gig 'em where the style of the music or occasions suits.


You do realize that you're now obligated to post pic's of your sig's.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi laristotle,



laristotle said:


> You do realize that you're now obligated to post pic's of your sig's.


Thanks for the invitation. I think I'll see how this thread works out first: Cork Sniffer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Who cares what 'that' thread thinks. 
Guitar 'porn' is always accepted here.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

agree with laristotle. it's never a bad idea to post pics of a guitar on this forum, i think.

as for sig guitars, if $$ was no object, there are a couple out there that i like, and you cant get those finishes afaik in any other way. the slash appetite lp, the joe perry boneyard lp, that teaburst spalted maple i forget whose that is, the gibby johnny A, you cant get that any other way, afaik. i like warren haynes, but his sig lp is just an lp, it's nothing unusual. i cant see 10k for that. i really dig kk downing, but i wouldnt buy one of his sig vee guitars outside of the collectibility. so for me, there are some sig guitars i'd love to have. and some i'd avoid only because they just dont fit the parameters of "floating my boat", whether it's value or style, or whatever.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

If money was no issue I'd probably be rocking a collection of signature guitars. As it stands my collection is mostly a tribute to the guys that made me want to pick up the guitar, so why not take that one step further?


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

I already made the mistake of buying a signature Zakk Wylde Epiphone (The one with the bullseye and gold hardware), it looks cool and plays great but I could've gotten a much better guitar for around the same price - $1000. As a general rule, I personally avoid signature guitars from now on, but I guess I would maybe buy another one eventually if it played/looked good enough!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a Washburn N4 Nuno Bettencourt guitar which I absolutely love.

To be honest, owning has nothing to do with Nuno, I just really like the guitar (which is the case with a lot of N4 owners).

That said, of course, Nuno is a killer player!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi laristotle,



laristotle said:


> You do realize that you're now obligated to post pic's of your sig's.





-ST- said:


> Hi laristotle,
> Thanks for the invitation. I think I'll see how this thread works out first: Cork Sniffer.





laristotle said:


> Who cares what 'that' thread thinks.
> Guitar 'porn' is always accepted here.


Spun off a new thread Signature Guitars - Let's see 'em


----------

